# Uber stole my tips



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

I was told that i was getting a big tip for this guy barfing in my car on top of the cleaning fee. 

Class action lawsuit or no case?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> I was told that i was getting a big tip for this guy barfing in my car on top of the cleaning fee.
> 
> Class action lawsuit or no case?


you got paid a cleaning fee?

(hopefully $120+)

If the customer got nailed for $170 i doubt he's going to tip you.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> you got paid a cleaning fee?
> 
> (hopefully $120+)
> 
> If the customer got nailed for $170 i doubt he's going to tip you.


"Uber recieves 152"

He also wanted to tip me on top of the cleaning fee


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

pomegranite112 said:


> "Uber recieves 152"
> 
> He also wanted to tip me on top of the cleaning fee


You were payed a cleaning fee thou right?

It's very possible that the customer *TOLD* you he was going to tip more than the cleaning fee...

However he probobly woke up the next afternoon with a hangover and changed his mind.

And uber received 152 and paid you a cleaning fee...


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You were payed a cleaning fee though right?
> 
> It's very possible that the customer *TOLD* you he was going to tip more than the cleaning fee...
> 
> ...


Uber RECEIVES

Why isnt it under DRIVER receives


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It's very possible that the customer *TOLD* you he was going to tip more than the cleaning fee...


No proof of the tip = no lawsuit

Signed arbitration agreement = no lawsuit

Cost of filing > expected tip = no lawsuit

---------

I mean this in the nicest way...... you ain't gonna get shit


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Mista T said:


> No proof of the tip = no lawsuit
> 
> Signed arbitration agreement = no lawsuit
> 
> ...


1) uber recieves $150 on a 14 mile ride
2) may or may not be enforceble. Ubers been sued by drivers in the past. Signing papers dont mean shit until the judge agrees. Say they make you sign that then steal your info. By your words YOU SIGNED AN ARBITRATION
3) the cost of the filing is pennies compared to multi million dollar class action lawsuit if i have a case.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

pomegranite112 said:


> 1) uber recieves $150 on a 14 mile ride
> 2) may or may not be enforceble. Ubers been sued by drivers in the past. Signing papers dont mean shit until the judge agrees. Say they make you sign that then steal your info. By your words YOU SIGNED AN ARBITRATION
> 3) the cost of the filing is pennies compared to multi million dollar class action lawsuit if i have a case.


You did a $168 ride and got paid chump change.

You asked a question on a forum. I gave you an answer. Just because you don't like my answer


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

pomegranite112 said:


> 1) uber recieves $150 on a 14 mile ride
> 2) may or may not be enforceble. Ubers been sued by drivers in the past. Signing papers dont mean shit until the judge agrees. Say they make you sign that then steal your info. By your words YOU SIGNED AN ARBITRATION
> 3) the cost of the filing is pennies compared to multi million dollar class action lawsuit if i have a case.


Do you know what "class action lawsuit means"?
It means the lawyers get about 90% of the winnings, and ALL of the plaintiffs split the rest.
You get shit. (been said before)


----------



## Capt’n John (Sonny) Diel (Dec 30, 2017)

Many times I’ve been tod I was going to be tipped and never Got it. The rating and tip part of app needs redoing


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Capt'n John (Sonny) Diel said:


> Many times I've been tod I was going to be tipped and never Got it. The rating and tip part of app needs redoing


The thing about tips on uber is...

Someone can SAY they will, 
and as soon as you are out of sight they can just not bother, because they KNOW they can get away without tipping you.

It's not like with us taxi drivers where you have that awkward moment when they either ask for change back or the receipt is printing and there's no tip added in.

It's a LOT easier to get away without tipping.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I don't tip many servers any more.
They don't tip me.
I've given rides to bartenders, waitresses, hair dressers, etc. 
They don't tip.
So ... neither do I.

Especially Asians. I never tip an Asian. Except the massage parlor girls, they tip me.


----------

